# Hello to all Mantid Forum Members! Glad to be here!



## Kris (Apr 27, 2007)

Greetings Forum Friends!

I openly admit it has taken me too long to finally become a member and introduce myself to all of you. My apologies, but I bet you will all understand when I say that a first ooth hatch is overwhelming &amp; exciting &amp; exhausting all at the same time! My first ooth hatched March 13, 2007 (T.a.sinensis), and being a Mantis Mommy sure is a full time job. Many thanks to those of you who have helped and supported me off the Mantid Forum in the past few weeks.

A quick background: I'm a grad. student (Masters of Teaching) in Biology, 33, married, two children (son, 5, daughter, 3). I'm just your typical "bug lover" with a special fascination and respect for mantids and phasmids. I'm an avid supporter of organic and environmentally conscious solutions to our current challenges in food, housing, and energy production, which is how I got started with my first batch of Chinese mantids back in March. I had ordered one ooth from a gardening website out of curiousity and hopeful intentions of education and environmentally friendly effort towards pest control and BAM! ...here I am, fully engrossed in these magnificent creatures.

I have a very modest but dearly loved (and spoiled) collection that includes Chinese, Orchid, Nigerian, Ghost, and Budwing mantids. I'm hoping to collect more species with the hope of breeding them someday, but slow and steady is the name of my game right now. I'm still a beginner, and I don't want haste to make waste of my little ones. I have a lot of learning to do, and I'm hoping to be embraced by the Mantid Forum site and its knowledgable members. What a fantastic community of education! Cheers, Kris


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome. Glad to have ya.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome Kris! You'll definitely enjoy yourself here.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome man!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome Kris!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome! There sure is lots of help available here!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome, take those babies and let em help u with your new babies. They can really be such a big help to u if u let em. I take my 3 and 5 yr old (grandbabies) outside with me to place my excess where i want them and this has helped them (city slicker babies) not be afraid of them...(much)! :lol: Course the nymphs are tiny too, but hey, u have to start somewhere!


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2007)

Cheers and thank you for the warm welcome! It is very appreciated.

Kris


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

No doubt you're busy. I grew up in a family of 9 and it was pretty hectic.


----------



## Kriss (Jun 29, 2007)

HANG ON your name is nearly the same as mine - I'm Kriss!!!!  :shock:


----------

